# Teecchino - side effects?



## 13595 (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone tried Teechino? Anyone have anything to say / add? I'm looking for an alternative to coffee and I love this stuff. Only had it once though....Hoping it is OK for IBS-D. All natural (really)... Actually has pre-biotic inulin and uses chicory (non-caff), carob, barley, figs, almonds (ground very fine), dates and "natural coffee flavors" that are not acidic. It's alkaline and has postassium...Thoughts anyone?


----------

